# 75 gallon stocking advice



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi All,

Really appreciate all of the knowledge and advice I've combed through on this site.

I just pulled the trigger on a 75 gallon (48x18x21) from a big box store, just couldn't pass up the deal.

I'll be posting a ton of questions and double checking things, so here's what first one:

Pseudotropheus saulosi are what I'm looking to base the tank around, I'm thinking ending with 3-4 males and 12 females, so start with 24 juvies ? Is 3-4 males ok?

Thinking 1 or 2 more species?
Iodotropheus sprengerae 1m/3f, start with 6?
Pseudotropheus acei 1m/3f, start with 6?

Any and all suggestions appreciated and welcomed. My goals:
- easier species
- nice color variety
- go well with p. saulosi
- I'll be going for a lot of rockwork...

Thanks all!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Those 3 species would be fine in a 75 gal, even with the numbers you are looking for.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

They're a little more aggressive but I think snow white socolofi would look nice in place of the acei.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback! The Saulosi are the only ones I have my heart set on, so any species suggestions/combos (and numbers suggestions) people would pick for a 75g are appreciated. I hadn't looked at the Snow White socolofi before, thanks for the suggestion James.

Are the rusty's M/F ratio as important as with other mbuna? I feel like I've seen somewhere that they are more forgiving there?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Rusties are borderline...we used to say they were more peaceful, but enough people have reported "no so" that I would expect to end up with one male. See what happens.

If you want a white fish you could consider white labs. But I like the acei idea.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Well I finally got the tank setup and started the fishless cycle. Guessing I'll be ready to put the order in in around 4-6 weeks? I think I've settled on ordering:

24 saulosi 
6-8 acei 
5 rusties

I'm pretty excited as this is my first experience with mbuna, I'll get some pics up and I'm sure I'll have more questions. Really appreciate all the advice.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Looks OK, but 6-8 Acei maybe pushing it for a 75gal. 4-5 sounds like a better number.


----------



## dcchef103 (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm currently doing a fish less cycle on my 60 gallon and looking for stocking options. I like this group that DutchAJ is doing...could I do the same types and just lower the numbers a touch? Perhaps, 16 saulosi, 3 acei, and 3 rusties?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of your 60G? Unless it is 48x18 maybe not. I'm also not usually a fan of trios.


----------



## dcchef103 (Jan 26, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> What are the dimensions of your 60G? Unless it is 48x18 maybe not. I'm also not usually a fan of trios.


It is a 48x18, which at least give ample swimming space horizontally. What would you recommend instead?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So if it is 48x18 and same footprint as DutchAJ why not the same number of fish? Is your tank a rectangle or another shape? Bow front tanks are different.

I would recommend (after removing extra males)
3m:9f Chindongo saulosi
1m:4f Pseudotropheus Acei
1m:4f Iodotropheus sprengerae

You will likely have to buy more unsexed juvenile fish to arrive at those final numbers, and then rehome extra males as they mature and if they cause trouble (trouble including the fact that extra males may result in no males coloring up well).


----------



## dcchef103 (Jan 26, 2017)

I apologize, it's 48x13. I just remeasured. And it's rectangular. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OK then you don't want acei. But you could do the other 2 in those numbers.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I would move the Saulosi into the 60gal, and then add another species or 2 into the 75gal.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Thought I would post a couple more pics in this thread of my final stocking:

Have 6 female Saulosi, this one seems to be in charge of the whole tank most of the time:


10 juvenile Saulosi


1 male


7 yellow tail acei (luwala) 



And 7 rusties


Was really happy with the vendor, being my first fish by mail and African cichlid experience.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Well, your "female in charge" looks a lot like a sub-dom male to me!


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Aaron S said:


> Well, your "female in charge" looks a lot like a sub-dom male to me!


I'll definitely defer to what you all tell me!

I can say these two things:

- she (he?) was sold to me as a female from a vendor who seems to be very respected

- the fish bosses the fully colored up male around quite a bit


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I have only had saulosi once and he was a male that started yellow and was sub dom in the tank and looked just like that. There are many people on this forum who have had a bunch of saulosi and I am sure they will chime in soon and give you a better answer than me (I just try to help when I can).


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice! You sound like you got the same deal as I did from my big box store. Just got mine a week or two ago from a 60 to the 75. Much shorter tank more depth and the fish are completely happy in in, more so than the last tall gallon.I went Mbuna crazy and stocked. I could not sex them as juveniles (not experienced enough) but they say the male Auratus and Joanni are the two most aggressive. But they are all living without incident. I really need to get pics up to. YOur tank looks nice! You will grow to love those little fish as if they were dogs. Check out my list.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm guessing we did get he same setup Melissa, I'm really happy with it.

Finally saw one of the females taking some interest in the male Saulosi strutting around, looks to me like her mouth is full and she won't open it. Couldn't get a great pic. Ill be keeping an eye on her, pretty exciting!


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ditto. I need to get my pics posted. I love my rocks. I have horses and as they run the 1/2 acre they dig up rocks. I have some boiling right now. Take some out, put some in. I don't charge a lot to be their interior decorator.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Couldn't get a good pic this morning but I now have 2 holding female Saulosi! The female in charge now has a mouthful, she was hiding and darting in and out of a cave yesterday which isn't normal behavior for her. Guess these guys really are like rabbits!


----------

